
Is Silicon Valley a meritocracy? How can it be if it is based on social networking? - amichail

======
pg
Both are true, but there's no contradiction: people are selective about who
they "network" with, and they select based on ability.

~~~
amichail
But then you could miss out on more qualified people who are not in your
immediate social network. It seems wrong for example that most VCs will only
take you seriously if you are introduced to them via someone they know.

~~~
pg
You don't miss out, because introductions flow so freely. It's not hard to
find someone two hops from anyone you want to meet, and once you've done that
(if you seem worth introducing), the two hops happen fast.

------
amichail
BTW, this might make some interesting reading:
http://www.stanford.edu/group/esrg/siliconvalley/docs/siliconvalleyedge.pdf

~~~
bluishgreen
Can you please post what it says mainly, if it has a main point. Its too big!

------
Alex3917
Meritocracy = promotion based on what others think you can do.

Silicon Valley = create wealth based on what you can do.

There isn't a word for it yet as far as I know. Suffice it to say, it's a step
above meritocracy.

~~~
Tron
I think it's called "capitalism".

------
danielha
I'd say the best social network to be in is one that has a bit of a
meritocratic air about it. There will always be impressive company among you,
no?

